# valid open work visa



## Ludhmila (Aug 3, 2015)

I hold a valid open work visa till 2017. my question is if I am out of the country for a few months which means I am not working these 3-4 months and there is no tax declared or tax remmited by any employer on my behalf,however I have no intention to apply for any help from government of germany,hence if I come back after 3 months and start working will it be no issue as then my new emploeyr will start crediting and deducting whatever taxes and contribution from my salary. question is my being away 2-3 months without working here will it be a problem? as there is no income?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

It's not a problem to be out of the country for 3 months but if you are registered for more than 183 days in Germany you need to declare your worldwide income each year.


----------



## Ludhmila (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks James,appreciated very much.
Just a further clarfication? 183 days you mean currently? cos I have been working here for about 3.5 years,but next 3 months I will be out not working? but intend joining a new company when I return in about 2-3 months,but would possibly be visiting Germany in between this period for 2-3 days or so.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes, 183 days in any tax (calendar year) so if you have been working in Germany this year full time you will already be over the 183 days. It's not a problem to leave Germany at any time and for any period and return/not return but you will be liable for tax if you have been here over the 183 days


----------

